# Help me Nuke Blutooth on my Windows 10....



## concretefire (Jul 22, 2020)

Problem: I just got a set of skull candy totally wireless BT earbuds....... they DO NOT come with their own "dongle."  (Although I have a seperate dongle on another machine that provides NON Blutooth capable systems , the capability to in fact run blutooth) (We'll get back to that) 

When I am using *MY PHONE* to tell it to search for my skull candy earbuds, it finds them and pairs. No problems. Plays perfectly. 

BEFORE I try to pair them to my Windows 10, I ALWAYS go into my phone and "unpair" them first. Wipe them completely away from my phones memory. Now I tell them to "pair" again and I allow windows 10 to try to detect them ----- using my motherboards on board Blutooth capability. Somehow....... it has found them. I got them to play correctly ONCE, and now Windows 10 bluetooth thing shows them as being "listed" in my devices. The earbuds are there. If I click "connect" --- it fails saying something about it failing. Fine. I'll try to nuke it. Remove the device and start all over? Sure........

I can't!!! Windows 10 WILL NOT remove the damn device. Says removal failed, blah blah....... 

So I had an interesting idea............ disable my onboard BT from the mobo and use my extra "dongle" as the medium instead........ surely that would work. Right? Nope. I still can't get the earbuds to pair with windows 10 even when using a HARD DONGLE........ (lol) .........

Another possible clue >> (*I'm POSITIVE*) this is playing a role as well............ remember with XP and Windows 7 etc you could bring up a list of audio devices and right click and MANUALLY MAKE one of the devices the "default" audio device??? Remember that?? Windows 10 still has that screen too and it STILL SHOWS my Earbuds.......but they are greyed out and it says "not connected." ----- 

So if my earbuds are giving me the thumbs up and windows 10 is giving me the thumbs up, it OUGHT to work!! But yet the "default" audio device stays as my monitor.......... and even if I wanted to manually switch it to the earbuds, I CAN'T!!!!

How do I nuke that entire subsection of windows and restart and let it fix itself...........???.........because once that is done.......I ought to be able to get these damn earbuds working again with Windows 10. Onboard BT or not........ It needs to be nuked and restored to default. Something in there got whacky and I'm tired of trying to track down the problem. Ready to nuke it.

Again: Change platforms: Phone, wife's Ipad, etc....... connects and works flawless. It's not the earbuds.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2020)

I was going to say I had similar issues with a motherboard, but I did not have an external antenna connected. If I got close enough, I could connect without issue, but for normal use, it was too far away at like 3 feet to connect.

Adding the antenna (came with my motherboard) helped a ton for BT connectivity, but it would not explain why it is bypassing the dongle.

Are there other BT devices connected as well? I have had that cause issues with pairing in the past.

I did find this however, which sort of hits on a similar issue, although I cannot say anything to the fix suggested in the thread.... https://superuser.com/questions/1312011/windows-10-bluetooth-device-wont-connect-after-windows-reset


----------



## concretefire (Jul 22, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> I was going to say I had similar issues with a motherboard, but I did not have an external antenna connected. If I got close enough, I could connect without issue, but for normal use, it was too far away at like 3 feet to connect.
> 
> Adding the antenna (came with my motherboard) helped a ton for BT connectivity, but it would not explain why it is bypassing the dongle.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the fast reply. It's nice to know somebody out there is on the same page as me. Lol....... 

So listen........ we could probably write back and forth to each other with enough info to confuse a NASA rocket engineer. Trying to hunt down the problem...... as it were..... No? Oh yeah, we could. 

Let's get down to brass tax: We both know WHERE the problem is. (in theory we do anyway) The Problem is OBVIOUSLY Windows 10 / my bios / some settings got whacked out SOMEWHERE in a piece of software..... Is it bios related software? Or Windows 10 related software? IDK.......but since I know the earbuds work 100% with anything else on the planet I connect it to........ that points me right back to WHERE the problem is > Software. 

Bios or Windows / I don't care........a FULL NUKE and let it reinstall itself MIGHT sort out the issue. I'm betting it will. Question is, how do I nuke just that section out of Win10 without doing a full reinstall of the entire operating system? What do I need to do over? Re-install chipset drivers? Go back that far? ....... (you get where I'm coming from) (I'm not interested anymore in tracking down the problem. I did that. I know WHERE the problem is. So my solution is to nuke the problem, let it reset itself naturally and then try connecting things 1 at a time in a conventional sense.

Hope that makes sense. The problem is in Windows 10/Bios / Mobo / Dongle / --etc.... using onboard BT or disabling it and using 100% straight dongle makes Zero difference. And we both know it SHOULD. 

So, I'm all set for a nuke procedure at this point. Something in there got sideways somewhere. Nuke it, let it reset itself, etc...is the fastest way to a possible / probable fix.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2020)

Removing the bluetooth device and rebooting, the system will nuke it, and Windows picks it up and drops in the drivers. I'm unsure that is the root cause, as the dingle should have bypassed any motherboard BT issues. Maybe its a conflict in whatever version of windows you are currently using? Not sure I can be of much more help.


----------



## heky (Jul 22, 2020)

Are you using the latest version of Windows? It is supposed to enable music streaming over bt again. Also, have you tried manually installing the latest bt drivers? (not the ones Windows uses at default)


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 23, 2020)

concretefire said:


> I'm not interested anymore in tracking down the problem. I did that. I know WHERE the problem is.


Good luck, sounds like you don't need us.


----------



## concretefire (Jul 24, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Good luck, sounds like you don't need us.



Well it wasn't so much that I didn't need you, I was just talking out loud and letting the math take me where it took me. Anyway, I got it fixed. 

I can FOR CERTAIN say that at least on the Asus Tuf Gaming X570 board and it's onboard Blutooth capability ---- that it has issues with Windows 10 Pro. 

100% confirmed. Disabled that. Nuked Every BT Device in Windows 10 and restarted windows 10. It was correctly showing me I had no blutooth / anything. I inserted a 3rd party USB BT dongle and windows 10 recognized it, set it up perfectly and from there setting up the earbuds was a breeze. 

Asus on board mobo BT is some bad witchery.......... stay away. Hope this helps others.


----------

